# Huge Eastern Brown on the News



## Vikingtimbo (Jan 22, 2015)

I love it when it's a slow news day. That's when you get to see stuff like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfZL31rhwyg


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 23, 2015)

Same snake featured in the Sydney morning herald article a couple of days ago.

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/216090-Large-Eastern-Brown-Snake


----------



## Swampdonkey (Feb 27, 2015)

I grew up in the south east of south australia and remenmber the when i was younger the 'old" farmers talking that snakes were getting smaller. They used to say that if a brown snakes head and tail did not touch the ground when hung over a fence, it wasnt worth talking about


----------

